# 2yo GSD with papers needs a good home (Raleigh, NC)



## mgrande

Hello, 

Thor joined our family when he was 8 weeks old and has been a joy to have ever since. Unfortunately we now have to find a new home for him. Thor loves to play and have fun but he doesn't realize his size (110lbs) and our 1 year old daughter is easily out matched by his size. And now we have two more on the way :surprise: I don't want to put him in a position where he could accidentally harm one of our kids, and it wouldn't be fair to him to always have him segregated away from the rest of us. I want him in a loving home where he gets the attention he needs and deserves. He is very smart and well behaved. He excelled in his weekly training and learned new things quickly. As I sad before he is 110lbs. Both of his parents were imported from Germany. We had him neutured just after his first birthday, I believe. I do want to make sure he is going to a good home so I will have questions for anyone interested. I read on here that it is better to ask for an adoption fee so I will at $100. The money is not important to me, I just want him in a great home. If anyone knows of another resource I can use to find him a home pease let me know as well. Here are some pictures of him


----------



## Twyla

Have you spoken with his breeder? Most contracts specify that the breeder is first to call in situations such as this.


----------



## ghinchcl

*Beautiful Dog*

I have 5 month GSD girl and and little shi-poo. My house is quite large and have a fenced in backyard. 3 girls, if my wife would let me i would take it in a heart beat..


----------



## LuvShepherds

You spent a lot of time working with him and you love him. Are you able to give him up that easily? I had a baby with a dog the same age as yours and managed the dog so we never had a problem. I hate to see anyone give up a beloved dog and then regret it later. You will not have a problem rehoming a trained and socialized dog. I would either go back to the breeder or find a good GSD rescue. But I would do everything I could to keep my dog first.


----------



## selzer

I don't think you can sell your dog on this site. I understand the money is not what is important to you, but rules are rules. I think you could probably list him under non-urgent rescue. 

The dog is three years old next month. So you've had the boy for almost three years. And he isn't gentle enough for your 1 year old? You know best. I'm actually surprised. By the time the young ones are toddling this boy will be four years old, and with all the work you've put into him, he will probably be even more settled, and shepherds are notorious for being gentle and careful with little ones. 

I agree with giving the dog back to the breeder. The breeder should be able to find him an appropriate home. Sad for the dog, but he will get over it.


----------



## llombardo

I've had a long week and I'm tired, so while this might sound rude, it's the truth. 

You do realize that kids fall on their butts and get hurt and that's ok? Does the dog growl at children? Does he nip or mouth children? Other then being a big pup that can get excited, is he so vicious that he will kill a child?

I seriously hope he goes to a good home, but I'm also seriously disturbed at the reason he has to go. Dogs are a commitment, at the same time so are kids but millions of people have kids and dogs and make it work. Giving up a dog after a couple years because kids come along is a poor excuse. I'm sure that kids were always part of the plan? 

I have one that was given up because of the same reason. All he needed was a little training. The dog is a goofball but he adores kids. In the 4 yrs I've had him he has done nothing but love every kid that he comes across. Of course I put the work into him as I do all my dogs because I know that in the near future I will have grandkids coming and going. Those kids will love and respect the dogs and vice versa. I'm so excited to have the two together in the future. I'm quite sure that a toddler will fall due to the dogs and I'm also quite sure that they understand they have to get back up and do it all over again.its a good life lesson that I have every intention to teach.


----------



## LuvShepherds

I may be reading too much into the OP's post but it sounds like they won't have time for the dog after their next babies are born. Sounds like twins? I understand being overwhelmed, but for me, a dog is part of the family. I can't imagine giving one up without terrible regrets afterwards.


----------



## lou76384

Would love to talk to you about rehoming this handsome guy. We live outside of a small town in Texas. We have two small dogs, ages 6 and 13, that have been with us since puppies. Our GS died a few years ago at 16 years old. Our children are grown. We would be interested in traveling to meet this handsome guy.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

OP, your dog is beautiful. You have to do what is right for your family and what is right for your dog. If after careful consideration, you feel it best to give him up, please find him the best possible forever home. I completely understand the feeling of being overwhelmed. We have all been there. I just want to weigh in, on what others have said.

I agree with llombardo. Kids are very resilient and pretty tough. Many of us have raised kids and large dogs. I brought a 2 year old GSD directly from the shelter, into my home with my three kids. (Crazy, I know.) My youngest child was 2 years old - and had birth defect. That dog adored my kids. She was so careful around my 2 year old and never once knocked him down - even though she was somewhat clumsy, under normal circumstances. As Selzer stated, I too am surprised that your dog would not be gentle enough. Unless he shows any dislike toward children, his size would not be much of a concern to me.

Children and dogs always need to be carefully monitored. I don't think he would always have to be segregated, but I don't think it would kill him to spend some time confined to another area. Sometimes things aren't optimal. A few years ago, my elderly mother had a medical emergency and needed to move into my house. My large dog, Shelby, was about 6 months old. She was very sweet, but she was a big baby with a lot of energy. It was a risk that she could cause my mother to fall. I frequently confined Shelby to the kitchen and sometimes crated her. I did not have much time to play with her and training fell to the wayside. It was totally unfair to Shelby. Perhaps I was selfish, but I never once considered giving her up. Sure it sucked and sure I wish things could have been different. It was, what it was. Shelby survived. My mother was able to go back home after a few months. I could not have rehomed Shelby.

You have a beautiful adult dog, who looks to have some nice training on him. I found an adult dog and children to be much easier than a puppy and children. (Potty training kids and housebreaking a puppy.) No way. Your kids and dog will both mature and things will get easier and not so overwhelming. You let this dog go - when is the right time to get another dog? Wait until the kids are how old? But then if you have more kids - wait some more? Or never have a dog again? There will probably never be a good time. (That's what I told my daughter about getting a horse.) All I'm saying, if you really love this dog, and want a dog, don't let go of the best option you have for a dog with your kids. Think about it.


----------



## carmspack

best wishes for you and your growing family.

there is a party on this forum looking for a trained young adult . This dog could be ideal for them. This poster divenvy

looks like you have done a terrific job with this dog . all the best


----------



## sebrench

Congratulations on the new babies! Are you having twins?--that is exciting!

Thor looks like a wonderful dog, and I hope you find the perfect home for him if that is what you decide to do. 

I just wanted to add that I have 2 young GSDs (2.5 years and 1 year), a toddler (20 months), and we just welcomed a newborn on April 27th. I couldn't be any more proud of our GSDs, Asher and Levi, for how they have acted around the newborn. They barely showed any interest in him at all, just a quick sniff, and then they went off about their business. The dogs adore my toddler and he loves them. His eyes light up when he sees the dogs or any animal. In fact, he imitated the dogs barking before he started talking. 

I won't claim that the GSDs have never knocked my toddler down (he does a pretty good job of falling all on his own)! But the dogs have never knocked him down purposely or with force. At my husband's request, we have a playroom that the dogs and cats aren't allowed in--so we do keep them separate at times, and we have crates and an ex-pen when we need them. We also have a large fenced yard so on nice days we put the dogs outside if we need some space. For instance when the toddler is eating, he likes to toss food down to the dogs, which I try to discourage. 

Though they are far from perfect, I did a lot of training with the dogs before each of the babies came home, but are the dogs going to get as much training and attention as they did before the kids were born?--realistically, probably not. I would love to compete in rally or advanced obedience, or even just get their CGC, but with work (part time now) and young kids, I don't see how that is possible. Maybe in a few years. But we still find time for some informal training at home, I take the kids out in the stroller and we go on walks, and we are lucky enough to have a couple acres and so the kids and dogs and I spend time outside playing.

We've only had the newborn a couple of weeks, so we are still adjusting. Of course we are overwhelmed at times. Things will be easier when I get a full night's sleep, I imagine, and when we figure out a new routine. 

Having a toddler, a newborn, dogs, and other responsibilities is hard. And it would be even harder with twins! No judgement from me if you decide to re-home your pup. He looks like a wonderful dog and someone will be lucky to have him.


----------



## wolfy dog

I am glad you are using this forum. Hope he won't be on Craigs List. He looks and sounds like a great family dog and you have done a good job with him already. I hope you have considered giving him up very carefully as it is hard to raise another one like that later. He is already 2 years old, so passed the crazy stage. If this dog has enriched your life, so will he with your children. Nowadays everything seems to be about children and parents sacrifice their own lives. It is OK to let them be once in a while so you can work and enjoy your dog. We raised three little ones among dogs and pups. But dogs were my outlet. Kids will benefit greatly from living with a dog like yours and yes, once in while they will knocked over but kids live close to the floor and are flexible and resilient. It teaches them to look out. As a kid I wish I had a dog like that in my childhood. What a treasure he could be for your kids. Just wanted to throw this out here.


----------



## mgrande

Twyla said:


> Have you spoken with his breeder? Most contracts specify that the breeder is first to call in situations such as this.


I have not, for two reasons. First, because we got him when we lived in Fl and I was hoping to find a local home so that I could meet the new family ect. and second I wanted to avoid him sitting at the breeders for a time period and then changing homes for a third time to a new family. 



selzer said:


> I don't think you can sell your dog on this site. I understand the money is not what is important to you, but rules are rules. I think you could probably list him under non-urgent rescue.


This thread is in the non urgent rescue section and in the stickies section it recommends asking for a relocation fee. To the best of my knowledge I'm following teh rules.



llombardo said:


> I've had a long week and I'm tired, so while this might sound rude, it's the truth.
> 
> You do realize that kids fall on their butts and get hurt and that's ok? Does the dog growl at children? Does he nip or mouth children? Other then being a big pup that can get excited, is he so vicious that he will kill a child?
> 
> I seriously hope he goes to a good home, but I'm also seriously disturbed at the reason he has to go. Dogs are a commitment, at the same time so are kids but millions of people have kids and dogs and make it work. Giving up a dog after a couple years because kids come along is a poor excuse. I'm sure that kids were always part of the plan?
> 
> I have one that was given up because of the same reason. All he needed was a little training. The dog is a goofball but he adores kids. In the 4 yrs I've had him he has done nothing but love every kid that he comes across. Of course I put the work into him as I do all my dogs because I know that in the near future I will have grandkids coming and going. Those kids will love and respect the dogs and vice versa. I'm so excited to have the two together in the future. I'm quite sure that a toddler will fall due to the dogs and I'm also quite sure that they understand they have to get back up and do it all over again.its a good life lesson that I have every intention to teach.





llombardo said:


> I've had a long week and I'm tired, so while this might sound rude, it's the truth.
> 
> You do realize that kids fall on their butts and get hurt and that's ok? Does the dog growl at children? Does he nip or mouth children? Other then being a big pup that can get excited, is he so vicious that he will kill a child?
> 
> I seriously hope he goes to a good home, but I'm also seriously disturbed at the reason he has to go. Dogs are a commitment, at the same time so are kids but millions of people have kids and dogs and make it work. Giving up a dog after a couple years because kids come along is a poor excuse. I'm sure that kids were always part of the plan?
> 
> I have one that was given up because of the same reason. All he needed was a little training. The dog is a goofball but he adores kids. In the 4 yrs I've had him he has done nothing but love every kid that he comes across. Of course I put the work into him as I do all my dogs because I know that in the near future I will have grandkids coming and going. Those kids will love and respect the dogs and vice versa. I'm so excited to have the two together in the future. I'm quite sure that a toddler will fall due to the dogs and I'm also quite sure that they understand they have to get back up and do it all over again.its a good life lesson that I have every intention to teach.


I'm seriously disturbed that you know what's best for my family. No he has never nipped or been aggressive with my daughter but he has accidentally trampled her several times and because my daughter is so small (lower 1-4 percentile in weight) it could easily send her to the hospital. Yes, we are expecting twins and obviously they too will be tiny and will require a lot of attention. Finding him a new home is better than the alternative of keeping him segregated from the rest of us at all times. 



lou76384 said:


> Would love to talk to you about rehoming this handsome guy. We live outside of a small town in Texas. We have two small dogs, ages 6 and 13, that have been with us since puppies. Our GS died a few years ago at 16 years old. Our children are grown. We would be interested in traveling to meet this handsome guy.


I was hoping to find someone a little more local so I could know as much as possible about them to make sure it's a good fit. If I'm unable to do so, I'll message you and we can go from there. Thanks


----------



## Springbrz

You might try contacting Southeast German Shepherd Rescue for help with finding a good home for Thor. I believe they will take owner surrenders under certain circumstances. SGSG rescue's central hub is Raleigh. It's worth a try. Contact info and instructions are listed on the FAQ page. 

Southeast German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

*"No he has never nipped or been aggressive with my daughter but he has accidentally trampled her several times and because my daughter is so small (lower 1-4 percentile in weight) it could easily send her to the hospital."*

I am sorry you were offended by some of our responses. I assure that was not our intention. We are only trying to offer our experiences with kids and dogs - give you things to think about. Just as we have all felt overwhelmed at times, we have also felt regret. We aren't trying to change your mind, but are sharing our perspectives of dogs with kids.

I copied your post about your daughter being very small. That is a valid concern. My son was very small. He wasn't even on the charts. He was born with a bone abnormality called achondroplasia, which causes dwarfism. (It is the same type of dwarfism as the actor who plays Tyrion Lanaster on Game of Thrones.) Because of disproportion in his arms, legs, head and body, my son had to learn everything differently than average sized children. Crawling was impossible. Standing from the floor, these kids do something called 'jack-knifing' - legs straight and pushing into a stand. He didn't walk independently until he was almost three. His specialists' main word of advice to us was, "Protect the cervical spine." By preschool, at 4.5 years old, my son was 24" tall. It was hard not to be protective, but I had to let him live his life. That included large dogs and horses. lol! At 6, we started volunteering with a GSD rescue. He was the 'kid' tester for every single dog. He was perfect, because he was toddler size, but did not act like a toddler. He also volunteered at a horse rescue, where the horses responded very well to him, especially the mini horses. Not sure why that was, but even the naughty ones were well behaved with him.

All I am trying to say is that kids are very resilient - even the little ones. I let my little one fly. Sometimes I had to hold my breath. He is 19 now and finishing up his freshman year of college. He chose to go to a large university with a huge campus. Of course he did. lol!

Just my perspective, which you are free to ignore. I wish you the best whatever decision you make. And - Huge Congratulations on the pending arrival of your twins!


----------



## selzer

There are times when life-choices, major decisions shouldn't be made, or at least, should be given some time. If there is a death in the family, for instance, or loss of job, it can make it hard to see beyond the puzzle piece we are currently parked on. We can't always see the big picture. Pregnancy with all of its hormones can be a time when we rush into some decisions that we might really regret down the line. I wouldn't really know first hand, as I have no children, but from what my mom tells me, and my siblings that seems to be the case for many of us (women). 

I got a call a few months ago from a man who told me he had to give his dog back to me. I said, "Ok, what's going on." He said that his other dog, his 5 year old GSD bit his wife. Now with grand children, they are afraid to have the dogs. Well, I talked to him, and he was going to call me the next day to let me know when we could get together to take the dog. I did not try to dissuade him, when people's minds are made up... 

But I did not get a call the next day. The following day was Wednesday, and no call. I was thinking maybe they thought better of it. On Friday I got nervous and thought maybe he dropped her at the pound too. So I called him and talked for quite a while. 

What happened was the lady stepped on the dog and was nipped, not sure if it broke the skin or not, but what was a bite on Monday, was a nip -- mostly an accident on Friday. he did not want the dog put down. I think it must of broken the skin because animal control was quarantining the dog. He found someone willing to take the boy if Animal Control would release him -- I did not follow up with that, because I didn't want to hear it went south. 

But he told me the girl (that he got from me) had never been aggressive, and she follows the grand children around in the yard, and loves them. They decided to keep her. 

I've rehomed a number of young dogs this year, most were my own, that fell out of my breeding program for one reason or another. Nice dogs, but better off with a family of their own, 2 were 8 months, a 2.5 year old boy, a few girls who were almost 3, and a 7 year old female went to someone who wanted an older dog. There was also a 1 year old whose owner has been through 4 surgeries already this year on his knee and finally called me up and told me he had to let her go. And another fellow with a dog that will be 3 in August, happened a week ago, he's moving and can only find rentals in the new place that allow dogs under 40 pounds. 

Most of the dogs I sent to a trainer first, who had them for a couple of days. I wanted a fresh set of eyes seeing the dog in an unfamiliar situation so we could make good decisions on who the dogs went to. My dogs get some training, but not a ton of socialization, some of them have been with their dam for years. So, that means, they never got that burst of confidence that a young pup gets when he leaves his dam and littermates and has to sink or swim with a new family. 

Anyway, the eight month olds have no trouble bonding with the trainer or transitioning into their new homes. Didn't expect any, but I was interested in whether they showed the same traits in the trainer's home as they did in mine. 

Oscar, the 2.5 year old boy, was in with Odie who is 9 almost 10 years. He is doing great in his new home. 

The three year old females were in with their dam, one is more outgoing and the other more reserved. The outgoing one went to the trainer with one of the puppies and did great, and transitioned great. Unfortunately the other did not go to the trainer first. She went to her sister's new home, and met her new people who took her away with them. I was so worried because she seemed even more uncertain that day when I took her to be groomed. But after running with her sister a little, I sat down and chatted with the new owner to be. She came up and sat between us. Then her kids came over and started petting her. She visibly relaxed. I left with my girls, and they took a photo of them surrounding her. They love her. She's doing great. 

The older dog, I delivered into a group of people that she never met. She was great with all of them, including their toddler. There were about 10 people in the basement. My nieces and the puppy, the lady her husband and baby, then my friend who owned the house and a few other people. The dog was fine with all of them because I was there. Loved the baby, and the puppy who she had not met until that day. I relaxed immediately since the three girls were absolutely fine with the dog. And after about an hour or so, they packed Dolly into the back seat with the car seat and their toddler, and went for a 4 hour car trip to their home, where Dolly had to make another introduction, a 9 year old female Labrador. I suggested they make that introduction after the child was in bed for the night and to be very careful with them together. She had no misgivings and showed no aggression to other people, but my friend had brought one of her dogs down, a large male that came gallumping down the stairs and right up into her, and she wanted nothing to do with him. 

I was worried about her. But they actually took my advice (a lot of people simply do not) and introduced them without the baby being present, and it was a little hairy. The lab was a little scared of her, but after a couple of days they were doing ok together. I did suggest not leaving them together unsupervised. They are both females. 

A month or two later, they said she isn't friendly with strangers and they are ok with that, she is awesome with their daughter and them. I was surprised about the other people though. I had gotten Dolly back at almost six months, after a really negative experience. I got her back seriously injured. I had to let her heal, and she wanted nothing to do with me or other people. But I earned her trust by giving her space and time and being trustworthy. To the point that Dolly was very solid around me, got her CGC no problem, sweet dog, easy to handle, wonderful with my nieces, very loyal. I wouldn't have given her up, but it seemed like a good home for her presented, and it was better for her. Well, it is possible, that she doesn't trust them yet around strangers. It may be that she will relax in the coming months.

Last two. Not my dogs, but my pups. The 1 year old, I went to get from the guy and drove direct to the trainer. She was very thin. The guy said she wouldn't eat, and gave me the bag of food. I fed her burgers in the car and she was eating for me. She ate for the trainer. She went to her new owner, who lives on a farm, and is going to college. He takes her with him, to class. She sits through physics class a 1 year old pup. His aunt told me he's put 10 or 15 pounds on her. Good. 

And the boy last week. I picked him up from the moving owner and drove him to where the new owners were with the trainer. The new owner would be living with his aunt for a few months and would need to get along with her 4 adult dogs. He's intact, 2 of her males are intact, one neutered and the bitch is spayed. I stuck around to watch. The dog was nervous. He is the same age as your dog -- will be 3 in August. He was following shadows when the other dogs were not present. Very interested in the other dogs who we introduced one at a time for the youngsters -- 2 year olds, and then added the boy who is going to be 5 this week, and then the older bitch. We had concern about the shadows. She called the previous owners, and asked about it, and he said he thought it was a boredom thing. By Friday, she said the dog was fantastic. That he is chasing the ball now, not shadows. The training with the trainer is going really well, running with the other dogs, everyone is getting on, and the boy feels a lot safer with the dog in his rooms above the garage. 

The reason I put all this down is to give you some ideas of things to think about in rehoming your boy. It might be helpful to have a trainer evaluate the dog and give you an idea of what kind of person or people he should go to. Sometimes when we see a dog all the time in a familiar setting we don't see things, or overlook them as so ordinary that they are nothing. A fresh set of experienced eyes can be very helpful.

Also, you want to find people who want more than just have a GSD. You want people who want to work with/train your dog, give him a good life, and that means do stuff with him, bond with him, and training builds the bond. 

Your dog will get over the change in ownership within a week or so. The older they are, the longer it takes for them to completely shift from the old owners to the new. They may be looking for you. That's normal. They do not hate you for leaving them. Don't worry about that. 

It is not really hard on the dog if done well. Most of us do not see the need to rehome the dog because children are coming. But we all have a different ability to manage dogs, and to manage kids, and to manage kids and dogs, and everything else life throws at us.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

Mgrande, I wonder if you have an adult brother or sister or cousin who could keep your dog for you for a few years. You could pay for his food and upkeep. And your growing family could go visit in a highly controlled way. Its just a thought.


----------



## lou76384

I totally understand. However I would be happy to provide you with references. Vernon is a small town and most people know us. I have been looking for a GS for a few months. We live outside of town on approx. 30 acres. We have been looking for a GS but prefer to have an adult that has some training and would continue with classes. I manage over 100 rental properties and want a companion and protection dog. My husband is retired oil/gas investor. Our pets are part of our family. If I can provide any other information, please let me know. I wish you the best of luck in whatever you decide. Congratulations on the babies!


----------



## Lexi GSD

He's beautiful if I didn't have a new puppy I'd definitely be interested I live in Greenville NC about an hour away fro Raleigh. Good luck finding him a home.


----------



## SamsontheGSD

Did you find a good hone for Thor...or perhaps decide to keep him? We had Trouble when our first (and second) were born. She was 104 pounds and had never really been around kids. We were very worried. There were a few times where iur youngest was inadvertently bumped down, but in the end we would all tell you he was definitely better off having her than not.


----------



## mgrande

SamsontheGSD said:


> Did you find a good hone for Thor...or perhaps decide to keep him? We had Trouble when our first (and second) were born. She was 104 pounds and had never really been around kids. We were very worried. There were a few times where iur youngest was inadvertently bumped down, but in the end we would all tell you he was definitely better off having her than not.


No, I'm still trying to find him a home. Not getting any local interest.


----------



## Saltshaker

Is he still available? Is he good with other dogs?


----------



## GSDchoice

*Hi from chapel hill*

We live in chapel hill and are planning to adopt a Shepherd or shepherd mix soon. we love this breed for many reasons. We are kind, responsible people (our kids age 12 and 17 have survived ) but we are newbie dog owners. So we hope to find a calm housebroken dog who knows the ropes and will teach us what to do. ;-) 

Thor is pedigreed and highly-trained, I think he can do better than us! I would recommend GSRA ( German shepherd rescue and adoption). I have visited their Facebook and website, they seem to place a lot of GSDs in nice homes. They also have courtesy postings ( you can list your dog without putting him in a foster home). We went to one of their events in Cary - nice people, nice dogs.


----------



## mgrande

Saltshaker said:


> Is he still available? Is he good with other dogs?


It seems hit or miss at times. He never had any issues at training with the other dogs or when our friends with their own GSD watched him. However there have been times where he doesn't care for a particular dog. 



GSDchoice said:


> We live in chapel hill and are planning to adopt a Shepherd or shepherd mix soon. we love this breed for many reasons. We are kind, responsible people (our kids age 12 and 17 have survived ) but we are newbie dog owners. So we hope to find a calm housebroken dog who knows the ropes and will teach us what to do. ;-)
> 
> Thor is pedigreed and highly-trained, I think he can do better than us! I would recommend GSRA ( German shepherd rescue and adoption). I have visited their Facebook and website, they seem to place a lot of GSDs in nice homes. They also have courtesy postings ( you can list your dog without putting him in a foster home). We went to one of their events in Cary - nice people, nice dogs.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Tennessee

No offense but I'll share a personal story here that'll let you know my take on this:


We got a rambunctious lab pup when I was 2 going on 3, she settled into a perfect English lab around 4-5 (retrieving machine but a moveable furry ottoman in the house). 

Dog knocked me on my a** plenty from tail swipes alone much less bumps during play, drug me around on tile playing tug, and would even sit on me when I wouldn't stop harassing her (she couldn't bear to hurt any of us so that was her non violent solution :grin2.


My parents didn't give her away because unless I was bleeding or unconscious my mom wasn't going to even bother looking at my injury (my parents didn't raise any wussies) and they took their commitments to another living creature seriously. 


If they had it would have been the worst decision they'd ever made, smartest most loving & the perfect amount of protective dog you could ever ask for, I'll be thrilled if my new pup is half the dog she was, it's getting a little dusty in here just typing this :frown2:.


Anyways that dog helped teach me patience, kindness, love, responsibility, and toughness. But you know if you want to take away your kids childhood dog and be a safety obsessed helicopter parent, by all means knock yourself out and send him on to a home that won't abandon him at the first hiccup.


----------



## ksotto333

Tennessee said:


> No offense but I'll share a personal story here that'll let you know my take on this:
> 
> 
> We got a rambunctious lab pup when I was 2 going on 3, she settled into a perfect English lab around 4-5 (retrieving machine but a moveable furry ottoman in the house).
> 
> Dog knocked me on my a** plenty from tail swipes alone much less bumps during play, drug me around on tile playing tug, and would even sit on me when I wouldn't stop harassing her (she couldn't bear to hurt any of us so that was her non violent solution :grin2.
> 
> 
> My parents didn't give her away because unless I was bleeding or unconscious my mom wasn't going to even bother looking at my injury (my parents didn't raise any wussies) and they took their commitments to another living creature seriously.
> 
> 
> If they had it would have been the worst decision they'd ever made, smartest most loving & the perfect amount of protective dog you could ever ask for, I'll be thrilled if my new pup is half the dog she was, it's getting a little dusty in here just typing this :frown2:.
> 
> 
> Anyways that dog helped teach me patience, kindness, love, responsibility, and toughness. But you know if you want to take away your kids childhood dog and be a safety obsessed helicopter parent, by all means knock yourself out and send him on to a home that won't abandon him at the first hiccup.



Um, you didn't write this to me, and I'm still offended. At least you deleted the last paragraph you had written. None of us knows this family's specific circumstances and they don't have to relay every tiny tidbit about their life. They came to a painful decision to find a new home for their boy, and they are taking care to find a good one. It doesn't mean they are helicopter parents, but conscientious ones that are doing what they believe best for their family.


----------



## Tennessee

ksotto333 said:


> Um, you didn't write this to me, and I'm still offended. At least you deleted the last paragraph you had written. None of us knows this family's specific circumstances and they don't have to relay every tiny tidbit about their life. They came to a painful decision to find a new home for their boy, and they are taking care to find a good one. It doesn't mean they are helicopter parents, but conscientious ones that are doing what they believe best for their family.


Im not gonna bicker in his thread with you, but I really don't give a crap if you're offended for somebody else.


----------



## Heartandsoul

mgrande, I would offer my home in a heartbeat if I lived closer and did not have my boy. No judgement here as it is obvious that you have put a lot of love and time into your boy. I personally respect the fact that yours and your wife's decision is based on the protective instincts for your children. 

I truely hope that you soon find a great home for him.


----------



## dogma13

Please,let's stick to the original topic.Helpful ideas and resources to find this dog a new home.


----------



## selzer

Tennessee, I know you mean well. But I find that most of the time once people make the decision that the dog needs a new home, the dog is better off in a new home. Beyond an effort to describe experience with large dogs and kids, we really should focus on helping the lady re-home the dog.

Because another sad thing is that, once the decision is made to re-home the dog, sometimes people kind of divorce themselves from the dog, probably in some unconscious attempt to protect themselves emotionally. When this happens, dogs can wind up in shelters or even abandoned. 

Who knows what I would do if i was pregnant with twins and had a baby already. If, my momma-bear hormones kicked in, anything that might harm my babies would have to go. 

A lot of times twins are born early and under-weight. Sometimes they have to be hospitalized for a while. When babies are in the NICU, mothers spend almost all their waking hours there. 

We don't know what the situation is, or what it is going to be, making tough decisions now, so that she doesn't have to throw the dog on Craig's list or dump it in a shelter is probably a mature and responsible thing to do. 

The dog will get over the change in ownership faster than the owner. 

There are plenty of crappy reasons to rehome a dog or to dump a dog. This isn't one of them. 

We always say, never leave a dog unsupervised with a child. Well that may be well and good if you have one. You can put the dog in a crate when you use the bathroom, or if you are cooking dinner. The rest of the time you are chasing your baby 24/7 and it is never "alone with the dog." But if you have three babies all running in different directions, the poor dog would have to be crated constantly. 

Really, I can only judge for myself what is going to be too much for me. None of us can judge for others what is too much for them.


----------



## Griz_

I might possibly be interested in your guy. I don't post much, but I read a lot.

Would it be possible to get an email address to discuss things further?

Thanks,

-matt


----------



## CageFighter

PM sent.


----------



## lyrabela

I am just wondering if you were able to find a home for your baby or not. If he is still available let me know and I will PM you.


----------



## MrSmith

Has anyone heard from the OP in their follow-up posts?


----------

